# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá giải trí - Cặp ray block con lăn 25 - Bosch Rexroth hàng mới 100% full box :D

## hung1706

Hề hề...lâu ngày thấy forum ta hơi bị bớt sôi động nên em mạn phép câu member và câu view bằng cách đánh 1 quả bom bé bé xinh xinh lung linh mọi ánh nhìn nhé  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hình thức vui là chính nên mức giá cũng vui vui 1 tí, lát nữa xem hình xong tính tiếp nhóe  :Cool: 

Hàng Bosch Full box chưa bóc tem luôn kìa các bác  :Wink:  



Cái trò này dân tình bảo là đập hộp nè, sướng tay gì đâu ấy hé hé. Hàng hóa bao gồm 2 thanh ray trượt bản 25, 4 block trượt con lăn đầy đủ vú mỡ và giấy tờ bán thân, phụ kiện đi theo là mấy cái nút bít che ốc. 



Một vài thông tin sơ bộ. Tổng dài thanh trượt 478mm, bản 25, block trượt con lăn có thanh nhựa dẫn hướng bên trong để tiện cho vận chuyển và lắp vào thanh ray trượt. Tất cả còn bao bọc kỹ càng và bóng lộn  :Cool: . Em không biết cấp chính xác của nó là bao nhiêu nhưng mà nghe phong phanh có thể là từ G1 trở lên  :Big Grin: . 
Em này thích hợp với 1 bộ Z cho đầu máy C-frame vài trăm kg thay dao tự động như BT30 hay con heo HSK nhà em chẳng hạn hé hé. (Ai mua heo em bán heo luôn cho thành cặp cặp đôi hoàn cảnh nhé, heo thì pm riêng nhá. Thông tin tại đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/46...-con-HSK-A40-D  :Cool: )







Em hàng chuẩn không cần chỉnh...xem hình xong các bác có thấy kích thích hơm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Và bây giờ là lúc em quánh bom diễn đàn bằng 1 cái giá cực kì dễ thương đây...Đấu giá nào:
- Giá mua bí mật, 500k/kg các bác dám chơi hơm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . 
- Giá khởi điểm: 100k. Bất ngờ chưa...vui là chính nhóe, lên là lên luôn khỏi suy nghĩ nhiều về nước Mỹ  :Big Grin: 
- Bước giá thấp nhất hiện nay là 20k, bước giá cao nhất 100k.
- Em đã chơi là chơi tới bến luôn nên không có giá mua ngay nhé, có bước giá thấp nhất rồi nên khỏi lo lắng, cứ F5 liên tục là ra cái giá đẹp đẹp ngay hehe
- Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 22h ngày 25/8/2015 và thời gian kết thúc là 22h ngày 28/8/2015 (do vướng t7 cn để các cụ máu chảy về t*ym nữa chứ  :Big Grin:  )
- Sau thời hạn trên bác nào đưa ra giá cao nhất sẽ có được hàng. Bác thắng cuộc vui lòng liên hệ với em để sắp xếp vận chuyển hàng nhé. Nếu trong trường hợp sau 48h mà vẫn không có hồi âm từ bác có mức giá cao nhất thì bác có mức giá thấp hơn liền kề sẽ có được hàng nhé.  :Cool: 

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ với em qua số ĐT bên dưới chữ ký hoặc để lại inbox or cmt.
Em xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng !

----------

CKD

----------


## thuhanoi

Khởi điểm đi há  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

120k lấy may  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Khoa C3

ĐÍnh chính với cụ 1 phát là thanh ray hãng này có mấy cấp chính xác là P, H, SP, và UP. Cặp trên chỉ ở mức P thôi, dù sao em cũng làm phát 200k cho nó zui.

----------


## emptyhb

> ĐÍnh chính với cụ 1 phát là thanh ray hãng này có mấy cấp chính xác là P, H, SP, và UP. Cặp trên chỉ ở mức P thôi, dù sao em cũng làm phát 200k cho nó zui.


Đề nghị bác Khoa và các bác bid từ từ thôi, thời gian còn rất dài!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , cho bác chủ sặc máu luôn

----------


## Brian

Nhìn láng thế kia là kết rồi. Tiếp 220k :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe vui là chính mờ nên giá cả hổng quan trọng. Các bác mua đc hàng đẹp giá rẻ thì xem như mình cũng có số may mắn chứ nhỉ, tí tởn cả ngày hý hý...Bác nào thích thì lên là lên hoy...tgian còn dài mờ hề hề.

----------


## Brian

Nhân tiện, bác chủ cho hỏi em nó được bao nhiêu kg?

----------


## hung1706

Bí mật nha bác, nói ra là có bác đòi giá mua ngay đấy hehe

----------


## thanhtrung

cháu spam chút cho máu , BID 240k  :Smile:

----------


## huyquynhbk

e cũng đu theo cái nhỉ?nhìn thấy kích thích quá.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
260k lần thứ nhất!

----------


## Khoa C3

Em đú tiếp 300k.
_p/s: ray này hình như 3kg/met, con trượt 0.5kg, tổng cả bộ khoảng 5kg_

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ghê luôn .    320K em cứ thủng thẳng mà chơi , cấp độ bây giờ ray con lăn mới an tâm.

----------


## emptyhb

Sao bác không lên núi ở ẩn luôn đi bác NamCNC  :Big Grin: , cứ thấy hàng ngon là bác lại xuất hiện à.

----------


## Khoa C3

Gút mo link, 340k.

----------


## Nam CNC

ngày xưa mua để bán , bây giờ mua để xài mà , có mấy con ATC nằm góc thì phải tha về lên máy cho chúng nó chứ sao! 360K

----------


## emptyhb

Tiếp 360k  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Ga con

Quá ngon mà ngắn quá, làm Z cho H thì được chứ C thì...ray em dài 610 mà hành trình được có 270mm. Đang tìm cặp 650-700, hức.

Thanks.

----------


## CKD

Cũng nhảy vào luôn, vừa kích động, vừa tìm cơ hội.
380K

----------


## Khoa C3

Lên 400k nào.

----------


## Gamo

Tiếp 420k  :Big Grin:

----------


## ktshung

em theo 500k. Bác chủ chốt đúng ngày sinh nhật em, ước gì em ấy về vơi em trong ngày đó nhỉ.  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

còn phia đi bác , nó khó thoát khỏi HCM 520K

----------


## Khoa C3

lên 540k nào.

----------


## Brian

> em theo 500k. Bác chủ chốt đúng ngày sinh nhật em, ước gì em ấy về vơi em trong ngày đó nhỉ.


Già thêm một tuổi chứ gì, thôi để đó cho tui :Stick Out Tongue: . 540k

----------


## Khoa C3

560.000vnd

----------


## Brian

Số đẹp đã bị lấy. 560k :Wink:

----------


## Brian

Sao đụng hoài anh C3. 580k :Mad:

----------


## thehiena2

Cái cục to to đó là gì vậy? sao đăng hình luôn cứ nhầm đồ tặng khi dấu giá trúng cặp rây chứ hjhjhj
em vô cho nó vui 600k!!!!

----------


## Khoa C3

620.000vnd

----------


## CKD

sao lại dừng 640K

----------


## huyquynhbk

tiếp tục nào 660k

----------


## hung1706

Hehe cái cục to to là con NSK Megatorque motor, có luôn con driver, thông tin xem tại đây ạ http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/51...yen-ngam-cuu-D
Các bác muốn có quà ??? Lỡ chơi oy thì chơi hết mình nhé  :Big Grin: . Chế độ quà tặng là ai đấu giá trên 2tr5 em tặng kèm tấm thép phay phẳng dày 2 phân kích thước 200 x 500 vừa vặn với cặp ray luôn hehe. Ngưỡng max là 3tr, số tiền trên 3tr em trích hết để ủng hộ forum offline ăn nhậu nhóe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuấn

Lộc phát 680, số quá đẹp

----------


## ktshung

700 Happy Bỉthday

----------


## Nam CNC

gọn gẽ 720k

----------


## Khoa C3

Ờ thì 740k

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy là sao chú KHoa ??? chú quyết đấu với tui à  mới về ATC colombo thì em nó phải mua cho bắng được , 760K

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Ơ hay...thế mà hôm qua giấu hổng cho em út chiêm ngưỡng gì sất...mai mốt em qua nghía vài phát xem nào hehe.

----------


## ktshung

800k Happy Birthday

----------


## terminaterx300

mấy đại ca chơi dữ quá, em nhỏ chỉ dám đứng nhìn

----------


## thuhanoi

Số đẹp 888k

----------


## Khoa C3

> vậy là sao chú KHoa ??? chú quyết đấu với tui à  mới về ATC colombo thì em nó phải mua cho bắng được , 760K


EM đấu tới 1500k là xin rút lui.

Tiếp 1000k.

----------


## emptyhb

> EM đấu tới 1500k là xin rút lui.
> 
> Tiếp 1000k.


bác Khoa đấu sai bước rồi, em chốt lại 980k  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ktshung

Vậy thôi em chờ đến nơi rồi đấu 1520 loại bác Khoa. Bác Nam CNC ko nhưng nhịn anh em vùng sâu vùng xa biên giới hải đảo tý à

----------


## Brian

Chẳn 1000k :Big Grin:

----------


## Khoa C3

Vậy thì 1020k

----------


## inhainha

Đấu bước max cho các bác té ghế chơi 1120k

----------


## emptyhb

kaka các bác đừng có giành với em. 1220k

----------


## inhainha

đôn lên tiếp cho bác chủ thớt nè 1320k kekeke

----------


## ahdvip

Thông báo diễn đang nghĩ giải lao trong vòng giây lát, ngày mốt anh em quay lại nhé. (ai ko nghe quýnh á  :Wink: ) 
1340k

----------


## inhainha

Đang cố gắng để cho bác Khoa nghỉ 1440k. kekeke

----------


## Brian

Mời anh Khoa nghỉ khoẻ 1520k :Wink:

----------


## Khoa C3

Chúc các bác may mắn, chào thân ái và quyết thắng  :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Hehe em mới đi làm về mà sao bác KhoaC3 lại nghỉ khỏe rồi ạ...ở lại chung vui với anh em nào  :Big Grin: . 
Chặng đường còn dài mà nhiều bác bị đau tim quá, alo cho em đề nghị luôn cái giá bán luôn. Nhưng trên tinh thần vui là chính, em nhỏ đang phân vân không biết có nên tung ra cái giá bán luôn hay không đây hehe. Thôi thì các cụ vui chơi típ đi nhé, đến mức giá hợp lý chắc cũng không hơn giá em mua đâu mà hehe

----------


## ktshung

1550 Cung tiễn bác Khoa

----------


## Gamo

Bác Khoa thôi đã thôi rồi
Nước mây man mác ngậm ngùi lòng ta  :Wink:

----------

hung1706

----------


## Nam CNC

em có giá trần của em mà , đâu phải bằng mọi giá , xin rút kinh nghiệm đợt trước em không dám tiết lộ , chơi tiếp 1570 K , em nhích từng nhích thôi.

----------


## Brian

Đùa nhau là chính mà. Có khi cuối cùng trúng lại là ông nào chứ không phải đám đại gia to mồm nhưng chuyên xin tiền vợ như tụi mình đâu. :Embarrassment: 
Theo cho chẳn 1600k :Smile:

----------


## thuhanoi

Đang ngâm cứu xem có số nào đẹp không, chỉ thấy số này là hơi hơi thôi : 1678k

----------


## Brian

1699K đẹp hơn, vừa đúng luật. :Smile:

----------


## hung1706

Kaka có vẻ bác Brian thích 69 nhỉ  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

từ từ thui mấy má ...................  :Mad: 

hơi bị nhanh quá rùi á  :Cool:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

chuyến này là lên nóc nhà rồi kaka

----------


## Nam CNC

Vẫn nhích 1720K

----------


## Brian

1740k :Smile: . 
Thôi ngủ lấy sức cho ngày cuối.

----------


## emptyhb

Chào ngày mới 1760k

----------


## Nam CNC

nhích 1780k

----------


## TigerHN

mình đặt 1800k

----------


## Nam CNC

cho bác tạm sỡ hữ u tới trưa đó , em nó khó đi khỏi Sài Gòn à.

----------


## TigerHN

> cho bác tạm sỡ hữ u tới trưa đó , em nó khó đi khỏi Sài Gòn à.


Cám ơn bác Nam, mình cũng ở Sài Gòn mà  :Smile:

----------


## Tuấn

> cho bác tạm sỡ hữ u tới trưa đó , em nó khó đi khỏi Sài Gòn à.


Các cụ miền Bắc đâu roài nhỉ ? Tiễn cha Nam này đi mát mẻ chứ lị 😁

----------


## Nam CNC

con lăn là hàng rất hiếm , hàng mới trong hộp còn là siêu hiếm, nếu các bạn tra được cái giá của nó thì rụng rún luôn chứ không chơi , em ước lượng giá đấu trúng chỉ tấm 10% giá trị thật. Nhưng giờ chưa nên đưa ra giá tiếp , chỉ sợ anh em đeo bám quá khó mà đạt được giá trần muốn mua .... tiếc lắm. Câu giờ một xíu vậy.

----------


## terminaterx300

> con lăn là hàng rất hiếm , hàng mới trong hộp còn là siêu hiếm, nếu các bạn tra được cái giá của nó thì rụng rún luôn chứ không chơi , em ước lượng giá đấu trúng chỉ tấm 10% giá trị thật. Nhưng giờ chưa nên đưa ra giá tiếp , chỉ sợ anh em đeo bám quá khó mà đạt được giá trần muốn mua .... tiếc lắm. Câu giờ một xíu vậy.


im ................. cầm hàng rùi thì im lặng , cấm hó hé  :Cool: 

p/s coá gì share lại nhoé, đang mê   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Nam CNC

cầm gì đâu cha , được chiêm ngưỡng thôi , nếu đấu trúng tui hú cho.

----------


## thuhanoi

:Big Grin:  he he lộ kết

----------


## huyquynhbk

các cụ đu nhanh thế? e theo sao kịp.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## hung1706

Há há đau tim quá...bít vậy em để time ít 1 tí cho nhanh gọn lẹ, ít bị loãng không khí cuộc vui...rút kinh nghiệm  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## inhainha

Cho ngày mai đìu hiu luôn nè 1tr900

----------


## inhainha

Bắn xong hồi hộp quá. Lỡ trúng đấu giá lấy tiền đâu mua đây. Chắc vác mấy bộ alpha step lên đấu giá lấy tiền trả quá

----------


## emptyhb

Chơi tới bến 2000k

----------


## inhainha

Hahaha, đợt đấu giá này xong bác chủ thớt nhớ đãi cà phê mình nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe các cụ cứ yên tâm, sau đợt này em xin gửi bác admin 1 ít ủng hộ quỹ vui chơi giải trí, góp vui cho diễn đàn ta ngày càng phát triển  :Big Grin: . Chơi tẹt ga đi các bác ới hé hé

----------

Brian

----------


## Nam CNC

thích là nhích 2020K

----------


## ktshung

2040 Happy Birthday

----------


## Brian

Lên chút cầu may 2060k. :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhích cà nhích 2080k

----------


## hung1706

Hehe nhích nhích từ từ cũng tới đích  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hôm nay em quên chụp hình tấm thép tặng kèm cho các bác rồi nên các bác cứ nhích hết đêm nay đi ạ, sáng mai em chụp choẹt vài pô cho thêm phần sôi động khà khà  :Cool:

----------


## emptyhb

Vẫn còn đêm mai, nhích tiếp 2100

----------


## emptyhb

Mod sửa hộ em thành 2100k nhé

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka để đấy em sửa cho...xác nhận bác Tuấn nhích 1 phát 2100K  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## phuongmd

Hok bit là cái gì nhưng cũng đấu tí cho vui. 2120K

----------

Mr.L

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 2200k

----------


## hung1706

Hehe giải trí giải trí buổi sáng đây...Như đã hứa thì quà tặng đi kèm theo (bài viết số #33) cũng giá trị tương xứng mới được  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Hình ảnh của em nó đây, tấm thép phay phẳng kích thước 190X500X20mm tháo từ máy CN. Tấm thép hoy nhé, còn lại hỗng có tặng đâu kakaka



Chúc các bác buổi sáng vui vẻ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vincent

Ray này chịu tải lớn quá ko biết chế máy gì cho hợp với nó nữa.

----------


## Gamo

Đem lên đây đấu giá  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenamhai

2200k/kg quả này chủ thớt cúng rằm lớn lắm a nha

----------


## racing boy

> 2200k/kg quả này chủ thớt cúng rằm lớn lắm a nha


e tưởng 2200k là dc đôi ray chứ, thế con này cũng tầm sịch củ rồi ý chứ

----------


## ahdvip

> 2200k/kg quả này chủ thớt cúng rằm lớn lắm a nha


nhầm rồi anh, cặp này hơn 5kg mà

----------


## hung1706

Hehe 2200 là cả cặp mà, quá rẻ cho cuộc vui các bác nhỉ  :Big Grin: . 
Cơ mà còn time, các đại gia đang ém hàng hay sao í  :Smile: )))

----------


## hung1706

> Hehe 2200 là cả cặp mà, quá rẻ cho cuộc vui các bác nhỉ . 
> Cơ mà còn time, các đại gia đang ém hàng hay sao í )))


p/s: Cuộc vui nào rồi cũng có lúc tàn, thui thì ta chốt sớm phiên đấu giá này bằng 1 cái giá mua ngay và luôn để có lúa gạo đóng góp cho các cuộc vui sau nhé. Các bác có ủng hộ không nào hè hè  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hung1706

Kaka thui em xin chốt đây, tối nay sợ không còn sức chốt với mấy chiến hữu nhà em... :Big Grin: 
Giá chốt mua ngay là 2tr5 nhé. Em Xin ủng hộ quỹ ăn chơi 500K nhé  :Big Grin: 
Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã tham gia hehehe.
Bác nào nhanh chân thì liên hệ em nhé !!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emptyhb

> Kaka thui em xin chốt đây, tối nay sợ không còn sức chốt với mấy chiến hữu nhà em...
> Giá chốt mua ngay là 2tr5 nhé. Em Xin ủng hộ quỹ ăn chơi 500K nhé 
> Xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã tham gia hehehe.
> Bác nào nhanh chân thì liên hệ em nhé !!!


Xác nhận chốt nhé Hưng

----------


## itanium7000

Em lấy nha.

----------


## emptyhb

Haha!, xin thành thật chia buồn cùng các bác đã tham gia topic này. Hàng đã thuộc về em  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Hịc.....................................

----------


## itanium7000

Tiếc thật, nếu đấu giá vẫn tiếp diễn thì giá có lẽ còn cao hơn 2.5tr mà.

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Haha sao nhanh như điện xẹt thía....quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm lun, bác emptyhb chốt trước bác Itanium7000 roài kaka.
Chúc mừng bác Emptyhb nhé hehe

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Nam CNC

không được bẻ kèo , không phải là chủ là có quyền thay đổi cuộc chơi giờ cuối, cứ 22h đi. Bẻ kèo tui phản đối , và cái này chắc chắn admin luộc chín mấy ông luôn.

theo sau giá anh lenamhai 2220K

----------


## hung1706

> Tiếc thật, nếu đấu giá vẫn tiếp diễn thì giá có lẽ còn cao hơn 2.5tr mà.


Kaka trên tinh thần vui là chính nên giá cả hổng quan trọng... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Cơ mà củng 7h28 mà chắc là bác emptyhb nhanh hơn vài mili s quá kakaka. Thanks các bác nhé. Bác Tuấn HB đã liên hệ và em sẽ ship hàng kèm quà tặng như đã hứa  :Big Grin: .

----------


## hung1706

Kaka vậy các bác mún em sống sao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

----------


## Nam CNC

vậy các chú có biết lí do tại sao đã viết mà không xóa được trang đầu không ? vì bút sa gà chết , tất cả những gì chú viết là bằng chứng trước tòa , đó cũng là chứng cứ mạnh mẽ để luộc chín mấy ông luôn chứ sao . Chú itanium tiếp tục đấu đê.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## emptyhb

> vậy các chú có biết lí do tại sao đã viết mà không xóa được trang đầu không ? vì bút sa gà chết , tất cả những gì chú viết là bằng chứng trước tòa , đó cũng là chứng cứ mạnh mẽ để luộc chín mấy ông luôn chứ sao . Chú itanium tiếp tục đấu đê.


Haha, bác Nam ơi, xin lỗi bác vì cặp ray đã thuộc về em rồi  :Confused:   :Stick Out Tongue: , bác muốn ngắm em nó cũng hơi khó. Mấy hôm nữa em post 1 số cặp ray con lăn lên cho bác bác offer nhé!

----------


## emptyhb

vì sao à, em theo dõi topic này suốt, tới giờ sắp chốt bác chủ bảo bán luôn nhi? thế là em f5 mãi thôi.  :Wink: , ở đầu topic cũng nói có trường hợp bán luôn mà bác Nam??/

----------


## ktshung

Đúng rồi! nói đấu giá là đấu giá. Mình đợi tới gần giờ G lên tính cách tham gia thì bác chủ bẻ kèo, vô lý

----------


## itanium7000

Ơ sao cứ bị kiểm duyệt nhỉ. Post lại coi:

Nếu còn tiếp tục thì em theo 2600k.

----------


## ktshung

Nói chung lần này không phục, em gạch bác hưng6 ra khỏi danh sách đấu giá tương lai của em. :d

----------


## itanium7000

Hic em nhầm, 2300k.........

----------


## emptyhb

Bác chủ ra giá bán luôn, em xác nhận mua. Bác chủ bể kèo em cũng không chịu đâu  :Mad:

----------


## nguyenthanh

em thấy Bác chủ thay đổi cuộc chơi như thế này thì thiệt thòi cho ae đang theo cuộc chơi quá.! Đã mở ra đấu giá rùi thì pải theo đến giờ chót và chốt phiên đấu giá, chứ thay đổi bất thình lình như vầy ae lần sau nản hết, ko còn ham muốn mà đấu giá !

----------


## ktshung

Vậy nói mịa giá bán luôn từ đầu đi, khỏi mất công anh em đang hào hứng

----------


## Vincent

thế còn bày ra trò đấu giá làm gì nhỉ ? mất thời gian

----------


## hung1706

Kaka thôi em xin rút kinh nghiệm vì thâ´y các bác hê´t zui oy nên em chô´t lun. Chư´ ai dè đâu....các bác thông cãm em coˋn nhỏ dại nhé hehe. 
Em xin tạ lô˜i vơ´i ca´c ba´c sau viˋ em đang đi cviec ở ngoaˋi hehe. 
Xin mơˋi ca´c ba´c đâ´u giá ti´p nhe´ hehe. 
Xin cảm ơn các bác ợ  :Big Grin:

----------


## nguyenthanh

Cuộc vui đang hào hứng , bác chủ lầm bước làm a e mất vui rùi ( chắc bác ấy nhậu say có khi ấy nhĩ hehe) , thôi a e theo đến cùng đi, bác chủ đã gửi lời xin lỗi rùi.

----------


## emptyhb

Oh, thế là đấu tiếp à?  :Confused:

----------


## hung1706

Em xin xa´c nhận bác Itanium7000 đâ´u gia´ 2300k nhé. 
Thaˋnh thật xin lô˜i ca´c ba´c nhe´. Mong ca´c ba´c bỏ qua´ cho em hè hè  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

Vậy à? thế em theo tiếp 2.400k.

----------


## ktshung

2320 em theo

----------


## ahdvip

xin lỗi bằng cách từ 2tr5 trở lên ủng hộ diễn đàn, các anh em thấy sao ta  :Wink:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Kaka ok lun ba´c ahdvip, em xa´c định vui là chính mà hehe

----------


## ahdvip

> Kaka ok lun ba´c ahdvip, em xa´c định vui là chính mà hehe


Có thêm tiền nhậu rồi, Ố Ô Ố Ồ  :Cool:

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Giá max hiện nay là 2400k nhá hehe. Trên 2tr5 em se˜ ủng hộ forum góp vui ạ hehe

----------


## TigerHN

Mình đặt giá 2600k

----------


## ahdvip

> Mình đặt giá 2600k


Đọc lại quy định ở bài đầu đi đã đấu giá nhé, phút chót mà đấu giá tầm bậy anh em mà đấu theo sai luôn đó

----------


## ktshung

Mình theo 2500. Bác 2600 phạm quy rồi

----------


## itanium7000

Em theo tiếp 2500k

----------


## itanium7000

Em theo 2600k

----------


## hung1706

Hehe ba´c ktshung ra gia 2500 oy bac itanium7000 ui

----------


## emptyhb

Giá leo thang quá nhỉ? em theo 2.700k

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHA tui còn ở đây là còn tinh thẩn fair play nhé .


Mới sửa cái quạt xong tự nhiên nó bay cái vèo 5 xị , thôi em lượn đây.

----------

hung1706

----------


## phuongmd

> HAHAHA tui còn ở đây là còn tinh thẩn fair play nhé .
> Mới sửa cái quạt xong tự nhiên nó bay cái vèo 5 xị , thôi em lượn đây.


Súng anh lên đạn nhưng chắc đút túi quần lượn theo chú Nam sờ pím.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuhanoi

Để xem 2800K

----------


## hung1706

Kaka các cụ làm em nhỏ đau tim quá, làm dc vài ve rồi lại kiếm cớ chuồn về  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Một lần nữa xin cảm ơn các cụ không chấp em nhỏ dại... :Big Grin: 
Giá max hiện nay là 2800k thuộc về bác Thuhanoi. Chỉ còn 24 phút thôi...nhanh tay nào hehehe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## CNC PRO

> Hề hề...lâu ngày thấy forum ta hơi bị bớt sôi động nên em mạn phép câu member và câu view bằng cách đánh 1 quả bom bé bé xinh xinh lung linh mọi ánh nhìn nhé 
> Hình thức vui là chính nên mức giá cũng vui vui 1 tí, lát nữa xem hình xong tính tiếp nhóe 
> 
> Hàng Bosch Full box chưa bóc tem luôn kìa các bác  
> 
> Đính kèm 10791
> 
> Cái trò này dân tình bảo là đập hộp nè, sướng tay gì đâu ấy hé hé. Hàng hóa bao gồm 2 thanh ray trượt bản 25, 4 block trượt con lăn đầy đủ vú mỡ và giấy tờ bán thân, phụ kiện đi theo là mấy cái nút bít che ốc. 
> 
> ...


Mình thấy trước sau bất nhất. Bác chủ tự đưa ra nguyên tắc rồi tự phá vỡ nguyên tắc. Dù lý do thật sự là gì thì với diễn biến vừa rồi khó mà chấp nhận.
Ngoài ra việc ủng hộ diễn đàn là một điều rất đáng quý, nhưng với bối cảnh lộn xộn thế này CNC PRO xin từ chối lòng hảo tâm này. Dù sao cũng cám ơn bác chủ.
Gần đây mục mua bán đấu giá có nhiều vấn đề. Xong lần này mình sẽ nghiên cứu lại vấn đề này và sẽ nghiêm khắc hơn với các vi phạm.

----------

Brian, emptyhb, hung1706, Nam CNC, ngocanhld2802, vandiep1995

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em xin cảm ơn Admin đã nhắc nhở và xin rút kinh nghiệm. 
Tuy nhiên việc em xin ủng hộ diễn đàn là đề nghị em đã đưa ra từ những mục bán hàng trước với mong muốn đóng góp một chút ít cho anh em ta vui vẻ hoạt động sôi nổi hơn.
Em xin nhận trách nhiệm về sơ suất này là do em. Lý do là vì thấy mục đấu giá cũng im ắng dần nên em tự ý chốt luôn cho nhanh chóng nhưng không ngờ lại diễn ra theo chiều hướng không tốt, làm ảnh hưởng xấu đến các anh em và làm mất tinh thần cuộc vui của anh em. Em xin thành thật nhận lỗi cùng toàn thể anh em.
Dù gì mọi chuyện cũng đã trở về quỹ đạo cũ nên thôi thì các anh em cứ vui vẻ thoải mái nhé. 
Còn 10 phút hoy...hehe

----------


## emptyhb

> Để xem 2800K


Vâng, em tiếp 2900k

----------


## ahdvip

em mua 2820k

----------


## TigerHN

Mình dặt giá 2850k (Xin lỗi vì lúc nãy đặt nhầm)

----------


## itanium7000

Tìm kiếm sự may mắn: 3000k

----------


## TigerHN

mình đặt 2950k

----------


## TigerHN

mình đặt 3050k

----------


## thuhanoi

:Wink:  Ối choa ôi, song ngầm :P

----------


## ahdvip

Á Á Á Á đuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu, thì ra cũng nhiều anh em rình như mình, mình cứ tưởng bở rồi  :Confused:

----------


## itanium7000

Haha, em đã thắng rồi sao. Đau tim quá!

----------


## emptyhb

Á á á á  :Frown: (

----------


## hung1706

Tèn tén ten...đã qua 22h01...
Hiện tại giá đấu cao nhất là 3050k thuộc về bác tigerHN. Xin chúc mừng bác hehehe. 
Bác liên hệ số ĐT em hoặc inbox để trao đổi thông tin giao nhận hàng hóa nhé  :Big Grin: .
Số tiền trích ra ủng hộ diễn đàn sẽ là 550k. Của ít lòng nhiều mong bác Admin nhận giúp em để thêm phần vui vẻ cho diễn đàn ta ngày càng phát triển nhé.
Em xin cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ em trong thời gian qua! 
Xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng  :Cool:

----------


## TigerHN

Bác Hung1706 xin vui lòng công bố kết quả đi  :Smile:

----------


## itanium7000

> Tèn tén ten...đã qua 22h01...
> Hiện tại giá đấu cao nhất là 3050k thuộc về bác tigerHN. Xin chúc mừng bác hehehe. 
> Bác liên hệ số ĐT em hoặc inbox để trao đổi thông tin giao nhận hàng hóa nhé .
> Số tiền trích ra ủng hộ diễn đàn sẽ là 550k. Của ít lòng nhiều mong bác Admin nhận giúp em để thêm phần vui vẻ cho diễn đàn ta ngày càng phát triển nhé.
> Em xin cảm ơn các bác đã ủng hộ em trong thời gian qua! 
> Xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng


Sai rồi,đeen 22h tức là qua 21:59:59 giây một phát là coi như xong.

----------


## TigerHN

Cám ơn nhé lien hệ ngay đây DT của mình...936

----------


## hung1706

Thời gian đấu giá bắt đầu từ 22h ngày 25/8/2015 và thời gian kết thúc là 22h ngày 28/8/2015
Úi chao em tính nhầm ùi, tgian kết thúc là 22h thì người thắng cuộc là bác Itanium7000 phải hong các bác @@. Haiz lần đầu ít kinh nghiệm quá mong bác tiger thông cảm nhé hiu hiu

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Nam CNC

theo dân kĩ thuật thì bác itanium là người chiến thắng , mặc dù tigerHN đặt lúc 10:00 nhưng theo thực tế là phải hơn 10h vài giây nên hết ý nghĩa. Em thì nghĩ thế bác nào cũng thấy thế như em ? số em này không ở lại Sài Gòn rồi.

----------

hung1706, itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

Em đã có liên lạc trao đổi với bác TigerHN và bác Itanium7000 thì theo như luật đấu giá, thời gian kết thúc là vừa đúng 22h00 nên bác Itanium7000 là người đấu giá sau cùng và đúng luật nên bác ấy đã là người có mức đấu giá cao nhất.  :Cool: 
Số tiền đấu giá là 3000K và số tiền em xin đóng góp ủng hộ là 500K. Em sẽ nhờ bác NamCNC giữ hộ và góp vào quỹ giao lưu offline nhé  :Big Grin: 
Em xin chân thành cảm ơn các bác đã theo dõi và mong rằng sẽ có dịp giao lưu với các bác trong thời gian tới !

----------

emptyhb, itanium7000

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Itanium chia em 1 thanh đi, em bị hụt mất ức quá bác ơi  :Mad:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## TigerHN

Mình cũng hiểu là diễn đàn ghi nhận bài của mình lúc 22h00 tức là qua 21h59'59" rồi

Chúc mừng bạn Itanium7000 đã thắng  :Smile:

----------

hung1706, itanium7000

----------


## ppgas

Bước giá tối đa là 100k, itanium phạm qui khi tăng từ 2850 ->3000k. Tiger thắng ở mức giá 2850k.

----------

TigerHN

----------


## hung1706

Xin cảm ơn bác TigerHN đã hỉu cho nỗi lòng của em, khi nào rảnh thì em mời bác cafe giao lưu nhé hehe.

----------

TigerHN

----------


## hung1706

Dạ em đã kiểm tra lại thì bác emptyhb đã đặt 2900 tại bài viết số #146 trước bác TigerHN bác Ppgas ạ...hên quá hổng có sai sót hì hì

----------

ppgas

----------


## itanium7000

Hihi, em đã bị sai sót ở quả hộp số gì gì đó của ducduy9104 nên lần này rút kinh nghiệm rồi. Em phải đồng bộ cái đồng hồ Casio của em với giờ quốc tế, kiểm tra đồng hồ server diễn đàn có chuẩn theo giờ quốc tế hay không. Mở liền mấy tab trình duyệt với mỗi tab ghi sẵn một mức giá. Một tab còn lại refresh để xem giá bid cuối cùng. Em đã cố gắng hết mức quyết rước em nó về HN. Cộng với một chút may mắn, submit ở phút 21:59:45 và thật là đau tim.


Vài lần đấu giá thế này chắc chết.

----------

hung1706, ppgas

----------


## hung1706

Kaka cũng hên là em chưa có đau tim chứ xong quả này anh em trách em chết...hehe. 
Thanks các bác đã bỏ quá cho em nhỏ !
Chúc các bác có 1 đêm yên giấc ạ !  Em thăng đây, tê tê lắm rồi hè hè

----------


## terminaterx300

> Bước giá tối đa là 100k, itanium phạm qui khi tăng từ 2850 ->3000k. Tiger thắng ở mức giá 2850k.


có vẻ hợp lý  :Cool:

----------

TigerHN

----------


## Brian

Thôi các bạn ạ. Kết thúc êm đẹp là mừng rồi. :Big Grin: 
Bao nhiêu luật lệ cũng không đủ, nhưng anh em ai nấy đều vui vẻ, thoải mái. Đó là cái tui thích nhất ở diển đàn này.\
Chúc anh em vui.

----------

itanium7000

----------


## Tuấn

> Bác Itanium chia em 1 thanh đi, em bị hụt mất ức quá bác ơi


Ờ ờ đúng, anh em mình đồng hương, cụ Itanium chia em 2 con block nhá, thanks cụ  :Smile:

----------

itanium7000

----------


## hung1706

Hehe tình hình là em đã làm tròn nhiệm vụ ship hàng cho bác Itanium7000 và đóng góp cho forum như đã hứa (Em gửi cho bác NamCNC góp vào quỹ ăn nhậu nhé, hẹn các bác vào dịp off gần nhất hehe)
Xin chào thân ái và quyết thắng  :Big Grin:

----------

itanium7000, Nam CNC

----------

